# What should I use for snow?



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

I was wondering if there was a cheaper (and just as good) alternative to Woodland Scenics Snow.

Baking soda ? 

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Peter,
I've never done snow, but would be attentive to grain size. I've heard of people using baby powder; if I were going to attempt either your baking soda or the baby powder, I'd want to experiment in an isolated area and use a kitchen flour-sifter. I'm sure there will be additional suggestions coming.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use baking soda...just keep it away from chrome trim as it slowly attacks it, I don't know why...


----------



## PeterH (Aug 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

That pic looks great.

Do you run that train over the snow covered track?

If yes, do you fear the snow (baking powder) getting sucked up into the trucks?

It doesn't look like it was sealed (sprayed) with a mist of secenic cement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great shot of the snow thrower blower.

Now a few more feet of snow on the ground and snow blowing out the chute would be nice.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....or lil scale models of Macdaddy55 and his wife, out there shovelling!


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm Nice photo Shay. Baking soda looks real..But when the season is over.. how do you clean it up... ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You never use it for long, any amount off humidity makes it stick to everything. I just dust and pose, then vacuum up. It doesn't stick to the wheels, I wipe the rails down with my fingertip first.


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Great for snow effect is -- baking soda. I used it on my own scenery.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

I've read that if you add a little glitter to it, then it will sparkle. Gives a nice effect for photos.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Really?... Wouldn't it look too silvery than white?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking the glitter particles would be too large, mixed with the soda....which led to the idea of running the glitter through a kitchen blender to chop it finer. That, in turn, led to the truly frightening image of the kitchen when a blender-full of glittering micro-particles is opened and I suddenly remember the ceiling fan is on....


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL.  :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I like to share my nightmares.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

You described it so well, it came to my mind very quickly and made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm the Steven King of model trains. *L*


----------



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

This guy should have read this forum!


Oh the humanities!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Woodland Scenics makes containers of snow. i have not gotten it on my layout yet but looks very nice.


----------

